# Upcoming: Johnsen Skiff Make Over



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

After a week of speaking with the owner I am going to finally pick up my late 60's Johnsen skiff today. I already have the magic tilt trailer ready to go and a 82 johnson 25 to stick on the back. Not planning on getting too crazy with the mods but then again I havnt seen the boat yet in person. First things first, it is surely hitting the paint booth this week sometime and go from there. Will post pics when I get it this afternoon thats if my wife doesnt kill me upon arrival... Wish me luck!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not to mention: For $100 I guess I cant go wrong..


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Are you buying the one off Craigslist in Orlando? I know there's one for sale for a 100 there. BTW I have a johsen skiff as well. Great boat


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes I am. He said he was flooded with emails so it must be a pretty rare boat. Glad to hear you like yours and hopefully I can say the same.


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

After Hours 2,

Good luck on the new skiff, too bad you couldn't use part of the money that you got on your neighbor's skiff. 

Check out the thread. 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1303420851

Btw, if you hear of anyone selling a decent trailer let me know.

Post a pic as soon as you can.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Needless to say, I must put an end to this post because after I planned to pick up the skiff yesterday it was mysteriously STOLEN the same afternoon. Seems a little suspect to me but atleast I didnt waste the gas on the trip


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow that sucks, I'll keep my eye out for you on a Johnsen if your still in the market.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow that sucks, I'll keep my eye out for you on a Johnsen if your still in the market.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its really not a big deal. I figured that $100 was easy to deal with. I was really planning on getting it on the water for my brother in law so he didnt have to borrow mine all the time but I guess it was just not meant to be...


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hahaha I gotcha well Goodluck with the search man


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

That stinks. I hate when that happens. Greed is bad. You know someone showed up with 200 plus cash and snatched it up. Sorry, I hope you find that Johnsen soon.

BTW, the skiff I got from you (your neighbors) is coming along nicely. Slow (I am doing a new bathroom and finishing up some honey doo's. I love that little skiff. The transom is glass and ready for install Saturday morning. Will post pics.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

hey found another fixer upper for ya with a trailer!!!

http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/2440116373.html


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thx for keeping a look out for me. Since then, I have had my eye on a 13 gheenoe to start since all I need is a hull and I already have a trailer. This would be a good find however for someone in the market for a small project. Thx again...


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

no prob AH, goodluck with the build post pics!


----------

